# Retrojams audio



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

How does a guy go by getting the retrojams audio? I understood it was dolby,and seen somewhere were someone got it using something from RS,but darn if I can rememeber were I saw that.Hmmmm


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Retrojams audio, like the national PBS feeds, uses AC-3 audio, also known as Dolby Digital. To hear it, you need a FTA receiver that either decodes it or (much more likely) passes it out so you can feed it as an input to an audio receiver that can decode Dolby surround sound.


----------



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks----------


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I had to laugh...I had been wondering why there was so much variation in audio levels and video quality on retrojams, then my suspitions were confirmed when they played a video they forgot to edit, and at the end, popped up an ad: Brought to you by MJVIDEO on #oldiesvideo... They are getting their videos off Internet relay chat, and some are only mpeg1


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

Amish Paradise by weird al by chance??? 

some are even from MTV (Rag Doll by Aerosmith rings a bell)


----------

